
Should I join a startup or a FAANG company? - cloudier
https://my.causal.app/models/952
======
kinkrtyavimoodh
It reaaaally depends on the market. Joining a startup in the last 5-ish years
was mostly pointless and you would have made much more at FAANG (and given the
pandemic prolly would have had much more job security).

I personally feel that the age of GOOG-FB style IPOs is over, and joining a
10+ person startup for monetary gain is probably not a good idea.

That being said, there are other good reasons for joining a startup and they
have been discussed on HN multiple times.

------
dan-robertson
The chat doesn’t include the (likely) Chance that the startup is not
sold/ipo’d it that it is sold but not for enough for employee equity to be
worth anything. There needs to be a thick orange band that goes in a flat line
(where the options remain being worth their expected value, 0)

------
sova
Startup! FAANG is designed to feed you well and pay you well and keep you well
occupied until you have too many encumberments to create your own, potentially
competitive, startup!

